# Well Misspeg is here let the party begin!!!



## misspegasus (Aug 22, 2005)

Hiya gang I made it on the forums finally.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Miss P. I'm glad you took me up on it, lol. Everyne should be aware that Miss P is a tool wielding fiend of the highest order, and has cranked out no fewer than 40, yes 40 tombstones this year. I can't wait to see her latest, a scarecrow. Thanks for joining us Miss P, I know you have tons of knowledge to share. Vlad


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

40? Holy crap. You're a machine! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Miss P., 40 tombstones...............Wow can't wait to see pics. We haven't even started ours yet other than to gather all the supplies we'll need to make them.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey miss P yah once again need to see those photos!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse, great to have you here


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wecome MissP, it's nice to have you join us!


----------

